# Hedgehogs go outside?



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I will be getting a hedgehog in mid december and want to know if on a WARM day I could take him outside? Like in Summer. I just want to know so I dont make a bad decision or mistake. I would let him/her go outside in the exercise pen, or just let it run free VERY supervised of course. I just know that the temperatures for it have to be between 74-80. So do you think it would be ok on WARM days only? Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Some people will suggest letting hedgies out in a clean, supervised area, and some will say to keep them inside. I let my boy out in the grass once in a while, and he enjoys it. You have to be very careful they don't eat any bugs, which could have ingested poison, or have parasites, make sure nothing bites them, etc.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks! That would be such a wonderful treat for him. I'll make sure he/she wont eat any bugs and I'll rake it up a lot so she/he wont find anything! Thanks so much!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Always use an exercise pen. Hedgehogs can run very fast.


----------

